
Ask HN: Books on managing engineering teams - minnusox
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m a co-founder of a young startup and slowly growing into the leadership role of our team of developers.<p>I&#x27;d be interested if anyone knows good books or resources on managing people but also more specifically managing engineering teams with regards to code review guidelines, permission freedom to publish to production resources etc.
======
mgav
"ReWork" [https://37signals.com/rework](https://37signals.com/rework) and
"Smart & Gets Things Done" are worthwhile.

